# How to manual wind Hydroconquest automatic?



## Willwors (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi there -

My Hydroconquest automatic (300m) stopped overnight. It's only three days old and I am mildly concerned by this but as I did not wear it for the majority of yesterday and when it was on my wrist last night I was lying around watching television I will give it the benefit of the doubt.

I'm trying to figure out how to manual wind the watch as I read it's good to give it full power from a dead start. I assume you unscrew the crown from the screwed-down position but i cannot work out which way to turn the crown to manually wind the watch. I read online that most automatic movements would require a clockwise turn. Doing this feels resistant and the noise it makes isn't very nice. Anti-clockwise, however, feels much better, but I don't know what I'm doing and if i'm doing it right. The guidebook says nothing.

Many thanks.


----------



## mike a (Apr 3, 2010)

clock wise is correct. you will feel some slight resistance.


----------



## Deviant (Jul 26, 2010)

There should be a 'whooshing' sound. Here's the manual:

http://www.longines.com/documents/instructions/Operating-Instruction-English.pdf


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is the current manual (link above is broken)
http://www.longines.com/documents/instructions/3625/ihtQCA/Operating-Instruction-English.pdf


----------

